# Turbo Maxima?



## '90Maxima (Aug 16, 2004)

HI, i own a 1990 model maxima from australia and was wondering if anyone knew how much money and effort it would take to turbo a maxima? or if possible drop a 300zx engine in. any other performance ideas would be great too! Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?
fill out relevant boxes. click search. read.


----------

